# zwei Hintergrund Grafiken übereinander?



## AlexKI (18. April 2005)

Hallo, bin zum ersten mal hier.... mal sehen ob ihr mir helfen könnt  

Also ich bastel gerade an meiner ersten Homepage. Nun komme ich nicht weiter da ich als Seitenhintergrund eine Bar habe die über die ganze seite nach unten wiederholt wird. Das scheint mir aber langweilig und daher möchte ich über diese Bar noch ein zweites Hintergrundbild - ein richtiges Bild nun - einfügen. 
Ich weiss leider nicht wie, bzw. ob dies überhaupt möglich ist. 

Zur Zeit habe ich es einfach als ein nomales Bild auf die seite eingefügt, doch ich kann den wirklichen inhalt/text der seite nicht drüber platzieren. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (18. April 2005)

Du kannst deine Seite und das Bild in dem Fall mit div's absolut positionieren.

SELFHTML: CSS Stylesheets / CSS-Eigenschaften / Positionierung und Anzeige von Elementen


----------

